# Temperature Monitoring FireGL X3



## Muad'Dib (Jun 16, 2005)

Hello,

the ATI FireGL X3 Sensor still isn't supported. So far Ati Tray Tools and Everest read out the temperatures. The Card uses a National LM63  (ATI-I2C 4Ch) Sensorchip, maybe it is helpful to add the feature.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 16, 2005)

whats the device id of the card?


----------



## Muad'Dib (Jun 16, 2005)

It is 4A4D.


----------

